# Morefunc.xll install on mac computer - need indirect.ext



## trippyexcel (Jun 22, 2006)

Has anyone tried to install morefunc.xll add-in on a mac computer?  Is this possible?


----------



## GlennUK (Jun 22, 2006)

Why don't you post you query at the authors forum...

http://xcell05.free.fr/forums/viewforum.php?id=1


----------



## trippyexcel (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll give it a try.  Thanks for the tip.


----------

